# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Có một điểm du lịch ngắn ngày đẹp như mơ, chỉ cách Hà Nội hơn 2 giờ chạy xe

## hangnt

*Điểm du lịch này nhiều cây xanh, không gian thoáng đãng, có đầy đủ dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng. Đặc biệt trong dịp này lại càng đẹp như mơ với hàng trăm, ngàn cánh bướm mềm mại bay rợp trời.*

Cuối tuần đi du lịch đâu vừa gần Hà Nội, vừa mát mẻ, tiện nghi có lẽ là băn khoăn của rất nhiều người. Nhất là khi mùa hè nóng bức đã đến và kỳ nghỉ 30/4 đang cận kề. Thực ra đi chơi thì có nhiều chỗ lắm, Tam Đảo, Ba Vì nhưng nếu muốn tìm chỗ nào vắng vẻ hơn thì rừng Cúc Phương thực sự là điểm đến đáng tham khảo, nhất là thời điểm hiện tại, Cúc Phương vào mùa bươm bướm.

Những ngày tháng 4 này, trên những cung đường rừng, bạn sẽ được chứng kiến hàng trăm, hàng ngàn cánh bướm mềm mại bay rợp trời, tạo nên một cảnh sắc đẹp chẳng khác chuyện thần thiên. 



Bướm trắng là loại bướm rất phổ biến ở Cúc Phương.
Bươm bướm Cúc Phương rất đa dạng và vô cùng màu sắc, đi trong rừng, tùy khu vực, có lúc bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những đàn bướm lớn chỉ một màu xanh, trắng chủ đạo. Có những lúc là những đàn bướm lớn đủ sắc màu từ trắng, xanh lam, nâu đất, hồng phấn… đẹp như một bức tranh màu sắc và sống động.


Bướm thường ra nhiều nhất vào những ngày nắng đẹp, biến nơi đây như một khu rừng đa sắc màu. Đặc biệt càng vào sâu trong rừng, bươm bướm càng nhiều hơn, nhất là ở những khu vực như cây chò ngàn năm, chỉ cần xua tay là từng đàn bướm lớn bay lên, nên nếu muốn chụp ảnh sống ảo thì quả là cơ hội tuyệt vời.

Có thể trong dịp 30/4, lượng người đổ về Cúc Phương sẽ nhiều hơn, đàn bướm sẽ bị phân tán mỏng, khó tụ thành đàn lớn, nhưng để săn bươm bướm, ngắm cảnh thiên nhiên thì hoàn toàn có thể.

Vốn là rừng nguyên sinh, Cúc Phương thực sự lý tưởng cho những người muốn kỳ nghỉ ngắn ngày của mình là dịp để thư giãn hoàn toàn, kết nối với thiên nhiên. Hệ thống thực vật đa dạng ở đây sẽ cho phép bạn chiêu đãi đôi mắt bằng màu xanh ngút ngàn của núi rừng, cho đôi tai nghe nghỉ phép bằng tiếng chim kêu, tiếng gió thổi, tiếng lá cây xào xạc thay vì tiếng xe cộ ồn ào.



cristianruberti; clarkej93; anhphong.258; ldallapicola; tuanhh___
Rừng Cúc Phương dù đi về trong ngày hay đi 2 ngày 1 đêm đều được. Giá vé vào tham quan vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương là 60.000 đồng/người, học sinh, sinh viên được giảm còn 20.000 đồng/người.

Về ăn uống, bạn có thể mang theo đồ nếu xác định đi cắm trại, còn nếu không có thể ăn uống tại những khu vực lưu trú, tuy nhiên giá ăn uống ở đây không rẻ, trung bình khoảng 60 ngàn/ phần. Quanh rừng Cúc Phương có 3 khu vực lưu trú, ăn uống, vui chơi là khu cổng Vườn, Hồ Mạc và Trung tâm.

_Theo afamily_

----------

